# VIDEO: aosp wifi errors, plea to the devs to look into. (UPDATED 11/1)



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

1) I'd like 6m:43s of my life back.
2) you shouldn't smoke it's bad for your health and bad for others health
3) buy a new and different router, get rid of the netgear and buy an asus or linksys or even dlink.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

dvader said:


> 1) I'd like 6m:43s of my life back.
> 2) you shouldn't smoke it's bad for your health and bad for others health
> 3) buy a new and different router, get rid of the netgear and buy an asus or linksys or even dlink.


FYI no forced you to keep watching it.

yes i know i should stop smoking.

this effects others too if you would "search" so it's not my router.

id like this adressed or a work around so we can run these builds. i guess thats considered complaining?

if ics can pair with it and aosp jb cannot that lies the problem. this has been reported all over xda, the cm forums and even the google bug tracker.

https://www.google.c...lient=firefox-a

http://code.google.c...es/detail?id=88

http://code.google.c...detail?id=34212

http://rootzwiki.com...r-sep-the-11th/

^ just a few examples so people don't think im trolling or making this up. ive read this could be an issue google has not resolved, ive also read it's becuase certain phones don't have the jb bootloader becuase we don't have the ota yet. thats why i posted this so we could see if there is any work around for some of us who suffer from this.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

look we all have the same exact phones. which means we have the same exact hardware and if your running AOSP the same base software (CM10)
the variables are the kernel, the rom and the users (YOUR) router.
If it was the kernel or the rom then EVERYONE would complain about the same issue.
since it seems it's mostly just you and that you've tried other roms and other kernels that leaves 1 factor. your router.
you can buy a new one for $20 off newegg
given that you indicated in your video that due to your data plan it was important to have working wifi, then you should either go back to stock or try a cheap alternative router.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

dvader said:


> look we all have the same exact phones. which means we have the same exact hardware and if your running AOSP the same base software (CM10)
> the variables are the kernel, the rom and the users (YOUR) router.
> If it was the kernel or the rom then EVERYONE would complain about the same issue.
> since it seems it's mostly just you and that you've tried other roms and other kernels that leaves 1 factor. your router.
> ...


i don't want this thread locked so i won't argue with you. you just proved you didn't even take the time to view the links to "many" other people having the same issue. so every one of those people need to go buy a different router to run aosp? sorry but ive been in the android scene for 4 years and that's not the way it works.

this mentality of if my phones fine and yours in not its user error is wrong on soo many different levels. if my router is the cause then why does it work fine on any other rom that's not aosp based?


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

of course i did look at them. and that doesn't change my recommendation for you. Just because I'm not telling you what you want to hear doesn't prove anything.
i'm not just making stuff up for the fun on it.
in fact, i have actually had the exact same error that you mention ONE TIME. i rebooted my router and have never seen it again.

If you'll re-read my previous post, i indicate why you should try another router.
if you don't want to spend the $20 then go to someone else s house with another mfg router and try it there and see what your results are.
it appears however, that the only thing you are willing to except is a dev coming in here and promising you that he will spend his time trying to fix your problem.
so good luck with that.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

well i just factory rest my router and it still doesn't work. i guess my phone just hates aosp. ill be contacting both google and netgear about this even though im certain this is an aosp issue. FYI i went next door and tested it on my neighbors router and the same errors, and he has a moto one. i guess his router is defective too?


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been running CM10 for months
I've never had a problem connecting to any access point and connect to many different ones
Different brands, different encryption it all just works

I can think 3 possible reasons that explain this (in no particular order)
1. Your router just sucks, I can tell you don't want to hear it, but its definitely a possibility
2. You are doing something wrong
3. Your phone has a manufacturer defect

- Have you tried connecting to different routers? Go somewhere else and see if it works the same
- Did you say something about WPS? (If so, gross. Connect like a normal person)

I can definitely say its not an AOSP problem. If it was there would be several other people having this problem.
--------
first few hits on the google search:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1881921
^ wtf device is he using? is it even supported by cm?

http://forum.cyanoge...vice-with-dock/
^ asus transformer build from over two months ago. do you follow their development? how do you know its not a common bug on THAT device?

http://www.thrivefor...t-thread-9.html
^ toshiba thrive? seems this guy is mucking around in the kernel, not related to this...
----------
http://code.google.c...es/detail?id=88
^ you, doesn't count

http://code.google.c...detail?id=34212
^ are you using EAP-PEAP? probably not...

http://rootzwiki.com...r-sep-the-11th/
^ first reply. tried different encryption? sorry i didnt listen to the entire video since you kept repeating yourself

I don't mean to sound like a jerk at all, just playing devil's advocate here. If it works for 99% of the people out there, it has to be something with your configuration.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

im running WPA2-PSK [AES] and have tried every security setting i have and still errors out. and yes i just tried a different router, different brand name and the same issue. either "out of range" or wps failed message after a reboot. im not arguing with you im just saying when i flash back to any ics rom like beans it works. also jellywiz which is a touchwiz jb port it works. how do you explain that? again just because you don't have it doesn't mean others don't.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> im running WPA2-PSK [AES] and have tried every security setting i have and still errors out. and yes i just tried a different router, different brand name and the same issue. either "out of range" or wps failed message after a reboot. im not arguing with you im just saying when i flash back to any ics rom like beans it works. also jellywiz which is a touchwiz jb port it works. how do you explain that? again just because you don't have it doesn't mean others don't.


WPS?
As in the button on the router that's supposed to make it easy to connect?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> WPS?
> As in the button on the router that's supposed to make it easy to connect?


yes my router has a wps button, ive tried that too and it works only until i reboot my phone. also under advanced wifi options, it gives you the option to choose what country you live in. i chose USA but after a reboot it looses that setting. trust me ive been messing with this all day yesterday. i have tried every aosp rom out there and it's all the same. if i go back to beans ics then boom no more issues.

heres the kicker, the only aosp rom i can use with no wifi errors in cm10 m2. just factory reset my router and made a new ssid with a new password. installed m2 and the phone reset itself, vibrated twice and now the wifi works. then i tried the same thing on both eclipse and aokp m1 and i get the error. i swear im not making this stuff up.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> well i just factory rest my router and it still doesn't work. i guess my phone just hates aosp. ill be contacting both google and netgear about this even though im certain this is an aosp issue. FYI i went next door and tested it on my neighbors router and the same errors, and he has a moto one. i guess his router is defective too?


he has a "moto one"? if you are having wifi issues, you might want to collect information on specific chipsets, driver versions, version of standards implemented. etc.
and just so you know AOSP isn't authorized to be used on your phone. so google, netgear, verizon nor samsung will help you with any of it.
you may not want to waste your time.
the ONLY software authorized to be used on your phone is ICS / TW but since you've unlocked it and put 3rd party software, you've voided your warranty and nobody is going to help you.

go to newegg.com and buy a $20 rosewil router and run WPA if that fails. your phone sucks get a new one


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i did find fixing permission in cwm fixes the wifi error but you would have to do it on every boot. now tell me again why this would be an issue with my phone?


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

you say your not trying to argue, but i feel like you are trying to goad me into one.
so good luck with your problems hopefully you'll work them out.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

dvader said:


> go to newegg.com and buy a $20 rosewil router and run WPA


My $20 Rosewill router has always connected to any AOSP ROM. Including AOKP, CM, Eclipse, etc. 

To the OP. I am running exact same encryption setup as you, and I have no issues. Listen to Invisblek, he's a smart cookie. This is not a "wide-spread" problem with AOSP ROMs, cross-device, or on this device. Sure, various builds and various devices may have problems here or there, but we are talking entirely different code, chipsets, kernels, the variables are much too high to blame your particular issue on a similar issue with the Thrive, or whatever other device you might find having issues.

If you really want help, take the 20 minutes it took you to do the video, and spend it hooking your GS3 to your pc and running logcats and/or relevant kmesg commands. If you want a developer to look into it, this is what they need. Of course, it may just show you your router or your hardware is the issue too, but at least it would be more helpful than the video, and may help you get to the root of your problems. Oh, and it would take significantly less than 20 minutes. Hook it up with WIFI off, "adb logcat" enable WIFI, copy-paste results to paste-bin, post up. Should only take you 2-3 minutes assuming you have a working adb setup.

Not trying to troll or extend an argument, but the validity of your argument and your way presenting it is not productive, so these are just some general tips that might help actually find a solution to your problem.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

I appreciate the response, ill grab a logcat. But yes this has happened to a small amount of people with jb aosp builds. One of which i posted the link to his thread. I talk to him on xda and he has a different router than me. Since when do you need a specific router to run a aosp rom? As ive said both beans rom and jellywiz which is jb works while aosp doesnt. See how i think thats a rom/driver issue and not hardware? I will grab a logcat tomorrow as im burned out screwing with this phone today. I understand i dont have a great rep on here but this is a true issue im reporting.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

dvader said:


> you say your not trying to argue, but i feel like you are trying to goad me into one.
> so good luck with your problems hopefully you'll work them out.


If everyone that had a wifi issue on aosp was told to buy a new router then no one would run it. Thats the only advice you gave. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The issue is wifi not working after a reboot when wifi was turned on? Cause I flashed AOKP M1 today and tried that and no issue.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i have a video documenting the issues im having but in the meantime heres a logcat as requested. as soon as it uploads to youtube ill post it, it's a lengthy video but it shows whats going on between ics roms & jb aosp roms for me.

the attached logcat was from a fresh flash of aokp m1 with gapps.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The issue is wifi not working after a reboot when wifi was turned on? Cause I flashed AOKP M1 today and tried that and no issue.


yup that's the exact thing. i get "out of range" or wps failed messages. not just aokp but all aosp based roms.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> yup that's the exact thing. i get "out of range" or wps failed messages. not just aokp but all aosp based roms.


Yeah weird mine seems to be fine so I'm of no help lol.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

heres the video of me actually flashing the phone and showing whats it's doing for me. sorry for the long video and crappy quality but at least it's something. even if nothing can be "fixed" for me and a few others i thought id share it for anyone who may be running into this issue. heck if hobart can make videos, so can i!






again my logcat is posted a few posts back.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

So if you do the airplane mode toggle 1 time, is it working fine until you reboot? Or is it everytime you leave your house you need to toggle airplane mode to get wifi back when you return home?

If the former, use tasker to automatically toggle airplane mode on and off one time upon bootup. Workaround until you use the money you would save buy quitting smoking to buy a new router.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

con247 said:


> So if you do the airplane mode toggle 1 time, is it working fine until you reboot? Or is it everytime you leave your house you need to toggle airplane mode to get wifi back when you return home?
> 
> If the former, use tasker to automatically toggle airplane mode on and off one time upon bootup. Workaround until you use the money you would save buy quitting smoking to buy a new router.


other than cm10 m2 any other aosp rom has this issue after a reboot on my router and my neighbors router which is a different brand. i asked the guy im talking to on xda to post here too. im not buying this is my router if you just saw my latest video. no way ics would work but jb aosp wouldn't. ib be pretty ticked to go buy a router and still have this issue. i also know the old saying of "each of our phones handle roms different" but this is crazy.

as i stated in the video, if i toggle on/off wifi, toggle airplane or mobile hotspot it works only until i reboot, then the issue is back. i also found if on every reboot i wipe dalvik it temp fixes it as well. weird huh?

whats even weirder is if i run jellywiz on xda which is jb touchwiz i have no issues.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1867005

heres one thread describing the issues im having. for some reason what fixed his doesn't fix mine.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> other than cm10 m2 any other aosp rom has this issue after a reboot on my router and my neighbors router which is a different brand. i asked the guy im talking to on xda to post here too. im not buying this is my router if you just saw my latest video. no way ics would work but jb aosp wouldn't. ib be pretty ticked to go buy a router and still have this issue. i also know the old saying of "each of our phones handle roms different" but this is crazy.
> 
> as i stated in the video, if i toggle on/off wifi, toggle airplane or mobile hotspot it works only until i reboot, then the issue is back. i also found if on every reboot i wipe dalvik it temp fixes it as well. weird huh?
> 
> whats even weirder is if i run jellywiz on xda which is jb touchwiz i have no issues.


Did you even read my workaround for you? Give it a shot. I know it isn't ideal, but atleast you could probably set and forget it until the issue gets fixed. You could also go through the CM gerrit and look for any wifi related commits for the d2 family since M2 was released.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> other than cm10 m2 any other aosp rom has this issue after a reboot on my router and my neighbors router which is a different brand. i asked the guy im talking to on xda to post here too. im not buying this is my router if you just saw my latest video. no way ics would work but jb aosp wouldn't. ib be pretty ticked to go buy a router and still have this issue. i also know the old saying of "each of our phones handle roms different" but this is crazy.
> 
> as i stated in the video, if i toggle on/off wifi, toggle airplane or mobile hotspot it works only until i reboot, then the issue is back. i also found if on every reboot i wipe dalvik it temp fixes it as well. weird huh?
> 
> whats even weirder is if i run jellywiz on xda which is jb touchwiz i have no issues.


can i get your router model number please


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

con247 said:


> Did you even read my workaround for you? Give it a shot. I know it isn't ideal, but atleast you could probably set and forget it until the issue gets fixed. You could also go through the CM gerrit and look for any wifi related commits for the d2 family since M2 was released.


Yeah ive looked even on the cm forums and the few that have it dont have any concrete work arounds. Is there a script i can run on boot to wipe dalvik as a temp fix? I guess i could try tasker too. I posted this video so people wouldnt think im nuts lol. Thanks for the response.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> can i get your router model number please


Sure, its a netgear wireless g 54mbps. Model # WGR614v10. Newest firmware too.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Sure, its a netgear wireless g 54mbps. Model # WGR614v10. Newest firmware too.


read somewhere about 5ghz routers possibly causing problems, doesn't appear this router supports it, so that's not it...

i find this interesting from your log:
http://pastebin.com/f0iyAWZ2
it connects, even auth's but it then disconnects...very odd...firmware issue possibly?
it definitely gets pissed when it gets kicked out of the wifi party (line 7) and starts throwing a temper tantrum...
(entire logcat you posted for easy browsing: http://pastebin.com/hTZYWbaR)

here's what mine looks like:
http://pastebin.com/7VxHcvxp
mine is allowed to stay at the party and plays nice, just speaks up every once in awhile to say "hey, i'm still here"

you aren't running any custom kernels or anything are you? (i assume you've tried all sorts of shit already)


----------



## smw420 (Dec 19, 2011)

We just want you to swap out that router with something that's known to work to see if it fixes your issue. This kind of thing happens all the time and its a little shocking at how often wireless hardware has compatibility issues. If the suspected culprit is the router (overwhelming consensus by those here who have had similar issues), then the quickest diagnostic next step would be to replace it. If the problem goes away, keep it. If you still have the issue, return it. Either way, a run to Walmart might solve the problem immediately.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you tried older firmwares at all by chance (assuming your router supports downgrading)? I have read reports of FW updates causing problems.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

No i have not tried downgrading firmware on the router. Not sure if thats really it as jbalphamale who also made a thread on here had the issue on a wireless n and a few other routers he tried.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

smw420 said:


> We just want you to swap out that router with something that's known to work to see if it fixes your issue. This kind of thing happens all the time and its a little shocking at how often wireless hardware has compatibility issues. If the suspected culprit is the router (overwhelming consensus by those here who have had similar issues), then the quickest diagnostic next step would be to replace it. If the problem goes away, keep it. If you still have the issue, return it. Either way, a run to Walmart might solve the problem immediately.


I did, i went next door and tried my neighbors router which is a moto surfboard with wifi and the same issue unless im on m2 of cm10. Im glad he let me try it out.

Also since when do you need a specific router for a smartphone? Never heard of such a thing lol.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> read somewhere about 5ghz routers possibly causing problems, doesn't appear this router supports it, so that's not it...
> 
> i find this interesting from your log:
> http://pastebin.com/f0iyAWZ2
> ...


Ive been flashing all day, different aosp roms and kernels to no avail. As you saw in the video that was stock aokp m1 + gapps. Not sure what else i can do.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34789-wifi-issues-with-cm10aokp-after-sep-the-11th/

Heres the thread that was posted on here a few weeks ago. Yes i did my research.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The issue is wifi not working after a reboot when wifi was turned on? Cause I flashed AOKP M1 today and tried that and no issue.


I'm in the same boat as Mustang. Flashed AOKP M1 today and my phone connects to my Motorola surfboard with no problems, even after a phone reboot. Just wanted to share the good news.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Its odd how sporadic this is. Im sorta speechless lol.

I am open to testing and ideas. Im off to bed, hopefully we can figure this out.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Its odd how sporadic this is. Im sorta speechless lol.
> 
> I am open to testing and ideas. Im off to bed, hopefully we can figure this out.


Stay on CM10 M2...problem solved!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

LOLS line two of the logcat:


```
03-03 01:59:58.020 I/start   (237):     A wise man never plays leapfrog with a unicorn
```
Made me spew my morning cereal all over my keyboard.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Stay on CM10 M2...problem solved!


for now yes, it's better than nothing but id eventually like to run newer builds. im not sure theres much else i can try on my end.


----------



## andrejjorje (Jun 27, 2012)

I have exactly the same problem as the OP. Identical.
I have an IT job so I got the chance to try the phone with different routers and in different wifi configurations (security type, channles, 802.11 standards).
With any AOSP ROM I try that has been released after mid of Oct I lose wifi at 1st reboot. Yes you can toggle it off and then on and you get it back but after reboot you lose it again.
Stock ROMs work all, no problem. MIUI as well.
If I use an AOSP NAND thas has been taken before Oct and dirty flash a new release on top then yes wifi works no problem. Any fresh flash and the WiFi is gone.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

andrejjorje said:


> I have exactly the same problem as the OP. Identical.
> I have an IT job so I got the chance to try the phone with different routers and in different wifi configurations (security type, channles, 802.11 standards).
> With any AOSP ROM I try that has been released after mid of Oct I lose wifi at 1st reboot. Yes you can toggle it off and then on and you get it back but after reboot you lose it again.
> Stock ROMs work all, no problem. MIUI as well.
> If I use an AOSP NAND thas has been taken before Oct and dirty flash a new release on top then yes wifi works no problem. Any fresh flash and the WiFi is gone.


well there you have it guys, will this be looked into at all? i appreciate all of the responses thus far but i hope this gets addressed. i doubt this guys router is bad too lol.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> i doubt this guys router is bad too lol.


mocking people who try to help you will get you only 1 thing.. no more help.
Nobody said your router was bad, you just only want to hear what you want to hear.
As stated by others, not all routers, client devices, protocols and configurations are 100% compatible. instead of thinking you know it all. you should take the advice that pretty much every one on XDA and everyone on Rootz has given you.
Yes we all get that your router works with your phone with a stock rom.. that didn't go over anyone's head like you think it did. but the fact is, unless you plan to write a new wifi driver just for you, don't count anything changing. it works for MOST people in MOST situations.
so our advice is to change your situation. ask someone what configuration works for them and mirror it.
OR my suggestion to you, which you happily blew off, was to go the least expensive route, which will cost you $20
it provides you a 2nd access point and a back up should you have a device fail. and as I and others have stated, it works with the configuration we are all running.

It could be your firmware, it could be your configuration, it could be a whole host of things. but the cheapest, easiest solution is to change your situation.
I think allot of people have taken the time to read your post and watch your videos and put up with you blowing off their advice when they give their time to you.
if you don't want to listen that's fine, but at least have the courtesy to not mock them.


----------



## andrejjorje (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with the below poster that if we are only 2 of us the wi-fi driver won't get changed. Lucky us.








Where I don't agree with is that IT IS THE ROUTER. IT IS NOT. No matter that you spend $20 or $2 mil, changing the new router will not change the situation.
I'm right now in one of our offices in PA where I just installed a new router (Linksys this time). I wanted to try the new Liquid JB relased yesterday. Fresh install. Same problem.
This is probably the 6th router I'm trying from WEP to WPA2 and from a to n standards.
There is something else.



dvader said:


> mocking people who try to help you will get you only 1 thing.. no more help.
> Nobody said your router was bad, you just only want to hear what you want to hear.
> As stated by others, not all routers, client devices, protocols and configurations are 100% compatible. instead of thinking you know it all. you should take the advice that pretty much every one on XDA and everyone on Rootz has given you.
> Yes we all get that your router works with your phone with a stock rom.. that didn't go over anyone's head like you think it did. but the fact is, unless you plan to write a new wifi driver just for you, don't count anything changing. it works for MOST people in MOST situations.
> ...


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

andrejjorje said:


> I agree with the below poster that if we are only 2 of us the wi-fi driver won't get changed. Lucky us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i first got my 2 SGS3's. i set mine up.. got on wifi and worked fine..
tried to set the 2nd one up and couldn't get it to work on wifi.. spent a LONG time trying to figure it out.. i had already called verizon and was ready to send it back and get a replacement. only to figure out, that OOOPS I had set a DHCP limit on my router of 20 IP's and with a lease, and all the silly phones, tablets, laptops, stereo's, tv's. etc. it never dawned on me that I had eaten up 20 IPs on my network, we only own 3 laptops.. but sure enough, given myself 50 DHCP ip's.. and what do you know, the wife's phone connects and works just fine on the network now. 
It was the router.. the configuration was the problem. but not in any kind of way that would jump out and say, hey i'm a problem.
the phone just continually said it couldn't see the network, or that it was out of range. it really wasn't obvious, and took me 2 days to figure it out.

by the same token, I have an HP laptop that constantly drops wifi connection to my router, but 2 phones and 2 other laptops, NEVER do..
nothing is 100% compatible in this world. with all the DRAFT protocols going to market and different chipsets, mgf's, firmwares, and configurations, it could be any host of problems.. but more than likely if it's working for 98/100 people, then it's not likely to be a ROM problem. it's going to be something with the router, be it config, firmware,chipset, user error, whatever.

I've owned a netgear 614 and even if it was working i'd still say replace it.. those things are junk.. find out what others are using a mirror their setup. if that doesn't work, then by all means, continue trouble shooting.. but that should be the next step.


----------



## andrejjorje (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmmmm. Even technically doesn't ring any bell to me I'll try that, limiting the DHCP range.
From what I see on my phone is not that does not see my router, it does not see any router and there are dozens around me.
I don't know to read the logs but I can tell you the the wifi service does not start automatically when the os boots up.



dvader said:


> when i first got my 2 SGS3's. i set mine up.. got on wifi and worked fine..
> tried to set the 2nd one up and couldn't get it to work on wifi.. spent a LONG time trying to figure it out.. i had already called verizon and was ready to send it back and get a replacement. only to figure out, that OOOPS I had set a DHCP limit on my router of 20 IP's and with a lease, and all the silly phones, tablets, laptops, stereo's, tv's. etc. it never dawned on me that I had eaten up 20 IPs on my network, we only own 3 laptops.. but sure enough, given myself 50 DHCP ip's.. and what do you know, the wife's phone connects and works just fine on the network now.
> It was the router.. the configuration was the problem. but not in any kind of way that would jump out and say, hey i'm a problem.
> the phone just continually said it couldn't see the network, or that it was out of range. it really wasn't obvious, and took me 2 days to figure it out.
> ...


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

andrejjorje said:


> I agree with the below poster that if we are only 2 of us the wi-fi driver won't get changed. Lucky us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not just two of us, there are plenty of others that don't post here. im not mocking that guy but he thinks im going to exchange a perfectly good phone or router just to be disapointed that i still cannot run these roms. there is for sure a driver issue going on and im positive in one way or another soemone will look into it. hell when we get our jb ota it may fix it. but AGAIN until the aosp team claim only certain routers will work on their roms im going to report these issues, even if it's only a small handfull of people experiencing them. i appreciate all of the advice on here but buying a new router or exchanging the phone won't fix the issue. until then i guess im stuck on cm10 m2 and your stuck on miui.

im sure if the mods thought i was being difficult or trolling this thread would of been closed. i took 16 minutes to show exactly what was going on. i guess the old saying of "every phone handles mods, kernels & roms different" is true.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

You say a fix permissions fixes it?

Please get me a fix_permissions.log (or whatever it gets named) after successfully fixing this.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> You say a fix permissions fixes it?
> 
> Please get me a fix_permissions.log (or whatever it gets named) after successfully fixing this.


it was either the fix permission or the dalvik wipe in cwm. how would i get that for you? im busy tonight but ill do it tomorrow. also thanks for continuing to look into this, i appreciate it.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> it was either the fix permission or the dalvik wipe in cwm. how would i get that for you? im busy tonight but ill do it tomorrow. also thanks for continuing to look into this, i appreciate it.


It should tell you where it saves it after its done. (I believe at least Rom manager did)


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> It should tell you where it saves it after its done. (I believe at least Rom manager did)


ill check if there is any logs on my internal or external card and pm it to you sometime tomorrow. time to take the kids treat or treating. thanks!

also im not using rom manager. i fix permissions in cwm touch or use busybox to fix them. either way ill see what i can get you.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Found out rom manager makes a fix permissions log and stores it on the internal storage. Ill flash aokp or a new cm nightly and post the log in the morning. As far as a dalvik wipe im not sure there is a log for that? Off topic but as a temp work around could there be a script made to do both on boot from init.d?


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

ffs have you tried my tasker idea yet? Wiping your davlik on every boot has the potential to cause some problems and will increase your boot time significantly.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

con247 said:


> ffs have you tried my tasker idea yet? Wiping your davlik on every boot has the potential to cause some problems and will increase your boot time significantly.


Calm down con, ill try it out if thats the only option i have. Im going to troubleshoot with invisablek first. But thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> i doubt this guys router is bad too lol.


People on the ddwrt forums say it's a piece of crap, so I'm siding with the router being crap.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

yarly said:


> People on the ddwrt forums say it's a piece of crap, so I'm siding with the router being crap.


Yet the other guy who posted in here had different routers with the same issues. I guess his routers are crap too? Sorry but thats not the issue. Not argueing this anymore as we have both tried different routers. If its "crap" then why does all ics roms work and why does jellywiz which is a jellybean touchwiz rom work? Not being complicated, im stating facts here. You saw the video. Im starting to think becuase this isnt widespread it wont be taken seriously. At least invisablek is trying to help instead of telling us to buy 100 different routers until we get lucky. I know your an admin so im sorry if i came off rude. Also keep in mind every other phone ive used and my wifes razr running ics pairs fine. doesnt sound like a bad router to me.

But for the sake of futher arguement. Since i have a netgear and the other member has a netgear what routers should be recommended to use? I actually was about to get a wireless n netgear in a few weeks when i build my new pc but if its known to cause issues i wont. Maybe memebers can contribute and tell me what routers they are using? Still doesnt make sense i can get m2 to work but nothing else. See my point? Also as con suggested i looked to see if there was newer or custom firmare out there for my router and there is not. What wireless security has changed from ics to jb?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Yet the other guy who posted in here had different routers with the same issues. I guess his routers are crap too?


Probably. Many cheap routers are. Many routers in the same price range also have the same hardware, regardless of what brand name they carry. There's not that many wireless chipset makers out there.

They also tend to have the "gingerbread motoblur/sense equivalent of stock firmwares" on them. Which is why people that buy lower end routers opt to flash something like ddwrt or openwrt whenever possible as it makes crappy cheap routers into average/decent routers. Unfortunately, yours is not supported.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

yarly said:


> Probably. Many cheap routers are. Many routers in the same price range also have the same hardware, regardless of what brand name they carry. There's not that many wireless chipset makers out there.


Im not buying it but i guess the cm team should place a disclaimer in the threads as to what routers are not considered cheap then? Also keep in mind we both tried different brand routers to make sure there wasnt hardware issues. I stated that yesterday and so did he. Ive run aosp on every phone ive had and never had this. Im going to flash a custom jb rom to my wifes razr tomorrow and test. If it pairs then i know it cannot be the router. I guess then ill be told my phone is defective lol. Im no dev but this sounds more like a aosp driver issue with certain routers. Its possible our jb ota can fix this?


----------



## theonlycosmic (Feb 1, 2012)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Yet the other guy who posted in here had different routers with the same issues. I guess his routers are crap too? Sorry but thats not the issue. Not argueing this anymore as we have both tried different routers. If its "crap" then why does all ics roms work and why does jellywiz which is a jellybean touchwiz rom work? Not being complicated, im stating facts here. You saw the video. Im starting to think becuase this isnt widespread it wont be taken seriously. At least invisablek is trying to help instead of telling us to buy 100 different routers until we get lucky. I know your an admin so im sorry if i came off rude. Also keep in mind every other phone ive used and my wifes razr running ics pairs fine. doesnt sound like a bad router to me.
> 
> But for the sake of futher arguement. Since i have a netgear and the other member has a netgear what routers should be recommended to use? I actually was about to get a wireless n netgear in a few weeks when i build my new pc but if its known to cause issues i wont. Maybe memebers can contribute and tell me what routers they are using? Still doesnt make sense i can get m2 to work but nothing else. See my point? Also as con suggested i looked to see if there was newer or custom firmare out there for my router and there is not. What wireless security has changed from ics to jb?


I hope you know that most people don't go out every year and buy new routers. Usually you keep one for maybe 2-3 or even 4 years. It could be possible that your phone has a problem with WiFi on pure AOSP jb especially that our phones are made for ICS not JB. And BTW many TW ROMs aren't full JB they are ICS with modded JB on it. They don't start all over and go back to where they were just do we can have a JB experience. I suggest try doing a FULL Odin back to VRALG7 and then go back up. Even format your SD card. Idk just try it ALL

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

^ yeah i know and i already used odin yesterday and started over. I believe jellywiz is a full jb touchwiz port but i could be wrong. Ive had this router for a few years. Not to be repetative but my neighbors router is newer and a moto surfboard with wifi and i had the same thing when i tested.

Ill work with invisablek tomorrow and see what he says. Thanks for the responses. And if anybody wants to start donating routers for the cause im all for it lol... j/k of course.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Im not buying it but i guess the cm team should place a disclaimer in the threads as to what routers are not considered cheap then?


straw man arguments. you're pretty good with them lol

they can call the list of routers "routers that fixxer will not complain about"


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

yarly said:


> straw man arguments. you're pretty good with them lol
> 
> they can call the list of routers "routers that fixxer will not complain about"


I fail to see how this is me being rude or complaining? Ive done just about everything the devs asked me to do. Its almost like no one will say its possible this could be a issue with a driver with certain routers. Its a valid question since i have tried two different brands. Im not sure what other proof you require here? Should i go out and buy and keep exchanging different routers until i hit the jackpot? Should i keep calling verizon and ask for replacements? See where im coming from. Now if ics and cm10 m2 wouldnt pair then i would end this coversation. But yes i know your being sarcastic becuase you know my rep but ive been a good boy for about a year.







if anything i was hoping more members would come forward. Well at least one did lol. Were like the odd couple.

I also dont want the devs to think im being ungreatful. I just wanted to point it out with proof. Ive donated to them like most of you have.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok i fresh flashed aokp m1 + gapps, lost the wifi after reboot. i went ahead and used rom manager to fix permissions and it did not fix the wifi error. i also tried script manager with the 3g/wifi fixer for "giggles" and it did nothing. then i go ahead and wipe dalvik in cwm recovery and BOOM wifi kicks in. i have attached the permissions log for you invisablek but im not sure how this will be rectified. but at least that gives you an idea as to what fixes this for me, until i reboot again. as ive said can there be a script made to wipe dalvik on every reboot?

im also going to try the new verizon jellybean leak from incubus and ill report back if i have any wifi issues, im betting i won't.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

confirmed on the new verizon jellybean leak that wifi connects and pairs with my router fine after power down & restart. what was that again about a cheap, faulty router?


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> confirmed on the new verizon jellybean leak that wifi connects and pairs with my router fine after power down & restart. what was that again about a cheap, faulty router?


and now that you've mocked everyone again for this, i'm done helping you too


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> and now that you've mocked everyone again for this, i'm done helping you too


alright, since ive done nothing but thank you throughout this thread and give you info you requested to help in development in case anyone else runs into this. the mods can lock this thread and ill stick to tw from now on. i wasn't mocking anyone, i was stating again my router was not the cause. almost every person in here 'besides you" says go buy a new router and im saying that won't fix this. something universal in aosp is the issue. thanks anyways, though.

again im sorry if i ticked anyone off. im on freenode trying to work with a dev on this issue.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I have WiFi issues with aosp as well can't connect to WiFi at my school on aosp unless I delete my WiFi config file and start fresh for every access point.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> confirmed on the new verizon jellybean leak that wifi connects and pairs with my router fine after power down & restart. what was that again about a cheap, faulty router?


Kewl, I'm sure the WiFi driver isn't the greatest on CM since they don't have source. I guarantee after the source is released your problem will be fixed. If you just CANT wait for the JB source to be released then you can go to a brick and mortar store, buy a router, try it and if it works then return it and buy it online for cheap.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Unlocked at the OP's request.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Not going to fight with anyone and im sorry for being difficult before. As people suggested i bought two brand new routers today. A netgear wireless n dual band and a cisco/linksys. As with my old router i cannot get wifi to stick after reboot of aokp and newer cm10 builds after m2. So i think we can eliminate the possibility of faulty routers. I dont want to repeat whats been said but ive tried everything and im frustrated. Id love fresh ideas other than my phones faulty lol.
I mean how can this be possible unless there was a commit made after m2? Only 2 people have reported this and unless theres more out there that havent reported it im totally stumped. Willing to try anything at this point. And ill donate to whomever can find a solution.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wont keep bumping but wifi works great on beans jb leak rom. Must be a aosp driver issue for me. Hopefully once we get the ota that should solve my issues.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay, so I've been avoiding posting in this, but at this point I feel it's necessary.

1) How has this thread gotten this far?
2) Why are you so certain it's software related? It seems to me that process of elimination tells us differently. If you've tried different routers, and the issue persists, it seems to be that the device would in fact be the next step. I understand where you're coming from (ie "If it's the device why does it work fine on this rom but not on that one?"), but maybe your device doesn't play well with whatever drivers are included with said rom (namely AOSP)?

It's not like this issue is incredibly common, and if 9/10 of us don't have any issues regardless of what distribution of Android we're running, then that tells us it's an isolated issue, and has nothing to do with either the hardware/software on a broader scale. It simply means something in your particular case (ie hardware) is faulty and, since I assume none of us here are engineers with the know-how to resolve said issue, you are in need of a replacement.

3) Unfortunate for you, I have not seen a developer with this issue specifically. And unless somehow the issue either becomes more common, or affects a developer directly, the likeliness of someone spending the amount of time/effort needed to resolve it is small. Especially when you've responded in the manner that you have thus far. No one wants to help anyone that has no respect or gratitude towards others trying to help..


----------

